# Color changing paint



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I want some slot cars that do this.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

FordCowboy this is called Duplicolor mirage and you can buy it in an aerosol can at almost any one that carries Duplicolor brand. The aerosol can is going to be a large pattern for an HO car, I spray the aerosol paint into a cup and then spray it through an airbrush. You can get really good results this way without getting too much paint on the car. 

Here is the info from the website

http://duplicolor.anthonythomas.com/projects/howto_mirage.html

Boosted


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

That paint in the video is not a real thing.... 

The original version of the video is longer and also shows a different car in addition to the Challenger. When the color changes on the other car, the shirt color of the guy sitting in the car changes with it, so it's obviously B.S.

Even in this shorter vid, you can see the color of the reflection in the windows change slightly with the color of the car so I would say it's some sort of video special effect.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I use this color change paint http://www.spazstix.com/


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, the Challenger video is a fake, with the color changing done with Adobe video editing software. Paramagnetic paint has had some success, but never made it out of the lab. Nissan was toying with the concept 6-7 years ago, but never got anywhere.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I remember in the early 90's Jeff Gordan ran a Chromlusion paint that was the real deal. Changed to a few colors depending on the Suns reflection. It was cool and also available in an aerosol can.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This concept is different Joe. Chromelusion paint changed color based on viewing angle. The paramagnetic stuff uses an electrical charge to change the color regardless of the angle. It's nowhere near as good as the fake video though. If you do a search on Paramagnetic Paint videos, there's a couple there. I'm not sure if the one shot in a lab was real or not. Since this paint only works on metal surfaces, I doubt it would work on anything new with all the plastic panels. Imagine if it did and having to take the car to the body shop for repairs! :freak: I wouldn't want to pay that body shop bill!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> This concept is different Joe. Chromelusion paint changed color based on viewing angle. The paramagnetic stuff uses an electrical charge to change the color regardless of the angle. It's nowhere near as good as the fake video though. If you do a search on Paramagnetic Paint videos, there's a couple there. I'm not sure if the one shot in a lab was real or not. Since this paint only works on metal surfaces, I doubt it would work on anything new with all the plastic panels. Imagine if it did and having to take the car to the body shop for repairs! :freak: I wouldn't want to pay that body shop bill!!


kind of a "James Bond 007" thingy??

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

